# Shoulder protection, would this work?



## jackliu239 (Mar 20, 2017)

I hurt my shoulder last year while I was riding pretty fast and caught an edge, my whole body slam into the snow at pretty high speed. Long story short I had a minor dislocation and it took me a few visit to doctor to make it right but I don't think it will ever fully heal, my joint is still a bit uncomfortable when its at a certain angle.

I was looking online and saw this motorcycle skeleton at a very cheap price and I wonder if this would help to wear it underneath the jacket.

Do you think it will protect the shoulder at high impact speed?


I plan to sow off the lower arm part and just keep the shoulder and upper arm, and probably keep the spin protector shell at the back.

Anyone have similar experience with this?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm going to assume that jacket is designed purely to help protect you from impact, not to limit movements. Shoulders don't dislocate because of impact alone, they dislocate because enough force applied to the joint when your arm is at the wrong angle is enough to pop it out of it's socket. I'd be willing to bet you can still get your arm into those 'wrong angles' when wearing that jacket, so no, it won't help. You want something that's going to limit the range of motion/mobility that your shoulder has when riding. Something to stop it being able to get into those weaker positions. 

Something like these two maybe?



















More importantly, what, if any rehab work have you been doing on your shoulder? Proper rehab and strength work will be worth far more than any protective device.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You should use something like these.... I'll show both mens and women's options...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get some Kevlar/carbon armor lol. More importantly learn how to fall. @Phedder alludes to this....I'd imagine that part of your injury was because your arm was flying about and your shoulder got wrenched. So to help prevent this, is to grab yourself...tuck/compact and hold yourself. By doing this, your arms aren't flying about and your appendages are then supported/backed up by your torso. By doing this, you make your small body parts...bigger (because they are backed up) to absorb the impact. So bring your hands up to your mammies and grab them.


----------



## jackliu239 (Mar 20, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I'm going to assume that jacket is designed purely to help protect you from impact, not to limit movements. Shoulders don't dislocate because of impact alone, they dislocate because enough force applied to the joint when your arm is at the wrong angle is enough to pop it out of it's socket. I'd be willing to bet you can still get your arm into those 'wrong angles' when wearing that jacket, so no, it won't help. You want something that's going to limit the range of motion/mobility that your shoulder has when riding. Something to stop it being able to get into those weaker positions.
> 
> Something like these two maybe?
> 
> ...


Ok here is the full story, before this happen I actually injured my joint during boxing 5 years ago and I didn't let it fully heal. I was not in pain or anything its just that sometimes when I sleep at a certain position or extend my arm at a certain angle for too long (for example riding motorcycle) I can feel the discomfort.

This snowboarding fall made he problem worse, I wasn't doing jumps/trick or anything, I was just literally just snowboarding flat and caught a front edge and my right shoulder slam into the snow from the front side of the body, my arm was not in a weird angle or in the air or anything.

I felt fine immediately afterwards but the next day I felt like my arm locked up. I think I hit the exact same spot where I had the previous injury years ago.

I took an ex-ray and the doctor give me 2 options, 1 operation and 2 physical therapy. Since I have no insurance it was a obvious choice for me.

The way I did the physical therapy was that the doctor heated my arm first, then massage the muscle along the joint to let it relax and then proceed to just literally slowly stretch my arm at various different angles to pull the locked joint off each other, it hurted like hell at beginning, every little inch of movement felt like my arm was about to come off, but it really did helps, after a few sessions + my own exercise I can feel my arm have more and more range of movements. After about 8 sessions arm movement is no longer a problem, except there is one angle where I extend my arm I can feel like the 2 bones in the joints had to touch each other to get pass, its hard to describe.

Anyway, I just though that with an shoulder armor like that when I fall again it distribute the area of impact all along my upper arm instead of just a single point on the joint.

I brought that jacket yesterday anyway, it was 21 dollar shipped to my door, it it did't work its no big deal.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Do not order that vest you posted pictures of in your first post. I taco'd on and landed directly on my spine 2 seasons ago which prompted me to look for upper body protection. I first ordered that exact same item you posted because it was cheap and seemed to fit the bill. It is garbage. Less than costume quality. Cheap thin fabric holding together cheap thin sharp edge plastics. Not only would it be uncomfortable, but there is no way it would protect you from any impact.

I ended up getting one of the demon flex force jackets in the end. More expensive for sure, but it uses d30 for protection so it is comfortable, pliable, and protective. Plus you look like batman when you put it on :wink:

Edit: I just ready your last post, and it seems my warning was too late. Good thing Amazon is excellent with returns, I'm sure you will be sending it back the moment after opening the box just like I did haha.


----------



## jackliu239 (Mar 20, 2017)

CelliniKS said:


> Do not order that vest you posted pictures of in your first post. I taco'd on and landed directly on my spine 2 seasons ago which prompted me to look for upper body protection. I first ordered that exact same item you posted because it was cheap and seemed to fit the bill. It is garbage. Less than costume quality. Cheap thin fabric holding together cheap thin sharp edge plastics. Not only would it be uncomfortable, but there is no way it would protect you from any impact.
> 
> I ended up getting one of the demon flex force jackets in the end. More expensive for sure, but it uses d30 for protection so it is comfortable, pliable, and protective. Plus you look like batman when you put it on :wink:
> 
> Edit: I just ready your last post, and it seems my warning was too late. Good thing Amazon is excellent with returns, I'm sure you will be sending it back the moment after opening the box just like I did haha.


Thanks for the warning and yes they do have good return policy, I took a look at demon flex force jackets it looks good but I don't need the long arm sleeves.

What do you think about those 2?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MCSVZ1P/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_11?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AUHV41O9O81GJ
https://www.amazon.com/TUOY-Compres...g=UTF8&refRID=69YHQ8NWDG55EHY6HC7C&th=1&psc=1


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, the long sleeves are a little unnecessary, I went with the full jacket because my friend injured his elbow that year as well so I figured covering that was a good thing as well. I subscribe to the notion of wearing as much protection as you feel comfortable wearing, even if it isn't necessary to prevent major injuries, more protection at least allows you (or at least me) to feel more confident and push myself.

That being said, I'm no protection expert and I would consider myself a beginner to the sport in general (about 40 days total riding). So you would know better than me what is necessary to protect. I can however comment on the jacket I have, and recommend the demon option you posted over the other. As soon as you open the package you can tell its of high quality and worth the extra expense. The zipper (on my jacket) is strong and durable, the fabric is breathable yet strong, and the D30 padding is just good stuff. I'm not sure if that demon shirt you posted has D30 or just formed foam, but I would probably recommend something with D30 over foam. The foam is generally good for cushioning a light blow, but will not harden up to stop and impact like D30 will. I know that is one of the negatives people have about the Burton crash pants being just foam. The shirt looks like it might have the same D30 shoulder protection my jacket has in it, but I can't find any details to confirm.


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

I popped my shoulder out over 15 times. It got so bad it would pretty much fall out with the slightest pressure at the right angle. I went through a year of PT, massage and Chiro to avoid surgery. They prescribed me a set up really close to the first one Phedder put up. 

I found it to be incredibly uncomfortable. Fine for football but I really didn't like it snowboarding. Hell, I think I still have it somewhere. I wore it a couple times and tossed it back in the bag. Surgery would have been the right way to go. 

If yours is bad enough that you need something like that... go consult a surgeon.


----------

